# Wilier La Triestina



## pepo (Dec 16, 2011)

Hi All, I've been doing lots of research to upgrade my Felt Z85 to a more aggressive geometry in order to start racing more often. My budget lead me to two possible aluminum frames, I am aware of other options but I determined that I would get on of these two: The very well know* Cannondale CAAD10 5* which we all know its reputation and the all new *2012 Wilier La Triestina*, its an improved alloy frame that weights about 1200g (light enough) and has a nice Wilier line. But for as much as im trying to find anything about this bike, I dont get anywhere. 

_Does anyone know anything about this bike? does somebody own one? Any information, suggestions or ideas are new to me so feel free to share anything._

wilier-usa.com/en/products/weekend-racing/la-triestina
cannondale.com/2012/bikes/road/elite-road/caad10/2012-caad10-5-105-20093

Both bikes are similar in components, but I'm afraid that with the Wilier I would be getting another relaxed bike like my current Z85, instead of upgrading to that racier type like I know the cannondale is.

Thanks in advanced


----------



## pepo (Dec 16, 2011)

Well, at least what are your ideas after looking at the picture.


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

pepo said:


> Well, at least what are your ideas after looking at the picture.


You haven't gotten much reply probably because:
1. It's getting close to the holiday season in many parts of the world.
2. It's not clear what you expect the replies to be. 
To me, your first post is telling:


> Hi All, I've been doing lots of research to upgrade my Felt Z85 to a more aggressive geometry in order to start racing more often.


Why do you think that you need more aggressive geometry for racing? The Wilier has shorter wheelbase and steeper seat tube angle. So it's probably going to be a bit more aggressive in terms of handling. Is that the comment you are looking for? 

Component wise all three bikes are similar. 

If I were you I'd keep the bike and buy a new set of wheels and tires.


----------



## pepo (Dec 16, 2011)

Thank you for taking the time to answer. Its true, there was no direct questions just as I don't expect any particular answer. You coment for example is very helpful I do also think the wheels would make a diffenrece. I think the "agressive" geomerty will help me spin more efficiently for longer periods of time but maybe you're right, what I'm looking for specifically is a more responsive bike that would not dampen so much my efforts so I feel less sluggish out there, if there is such a machine. Which takes me back to the original question, does this aluminum Wilier fit that profile as the Cannondale may? Is it an ideal frame for racing unlike the Z85? Does it perform well? Pros and cons? Then again I can try and probably come up with that answer myslef if people are able to give me any info, comments, etc whatsoever on that Wilier bike, and thus the post.


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

Wiler is a really cool bike, here's what Competitive Cyclist says about a similar model.


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

pepo said:


> Thank you for taking the time to answer. Its true, there was no direct questions just as I don't expect any particular answer. You coment for example is very helpful I do also think the wheels would make a diffenrece. I think the "agressive" geomerty will help me spin more efficiently for longer periods of time but maybe you're right, what I'm looking for specifically is a more responsive bike that would not dampen so much my efforts so I feel less sluggish out there, if there is such a machine. Which takes me back to the original question, does this aluminum Wilier fit that profile as the Cannondale may? Is it an ideal frame for racing unlike the Z85? Does it perform well? Pros and cons? Then again I can try and probably come up with that answer myslef if people are able to give me any info, comments, etc whatsoever on that Wilier bike, and thus the post.


Getting a new bike isn't going to magically make you less sluggish. If you really think that your current bike is holding you back, and it's not your fitness, then you should get a professional bike fit done so that you know what the issue is.

Aside from the above, I think a wheel upgrade is the best bang for the buck. I take it you are not looking at a significant bike upgrade, all three bikes mentioned are in the same price range.


----------



## sneakyracer (Dec 1, 2007)

I would get the Cannondale CAAD 10 no doubt. Awesome bike with a frame worthy of upgrades. I love how the Cannondales handle


----------



## AlexCad5 (Jan 2, 2005)

There is nothing wrong with racing the Felt. If you want a lower position, take out your spacers. If that increases your reach too much you may need a shorter stem.
If you are going to do Criterium racing, it really doesn't matter what bike you ride on. You just need a derailleur that can hit at least a few of the cogs without skipping, and some true wheels with good rubber on them. The rest is totally up to you and your training, and pushing farther than you think you can go. You can win on a 30 year old heavy steel beater, and you can lose on a $15,000 super bike. Racing isn't about the bike, it's about the rider.


----------



## Fourthbook (Oct 28, 2011)

The WeightWeenies forum has a "Wilier Club" where owners post pics and comments... you might find additional advice there. Just go to WW and search for Wilier Club to get the link (I don't have enough posts here to include it).


----------



## pepo (Dec 16, 2011)

That izoard rellay loos great. Just above my budget, like orange_julius said im not going for a significant upgrade in terms of $$$. I understand its not much about the machine as it is the user, be that as it may, i took my bike to compare head to head to the CAAD10 5 over the weekend again, and i felt quicker in every move, the store pro even measured my efforts in terms of heart rate, cadence and time, and amazingly I rode the 3k loop with the CAAD about 35 sec faster with almost exactly the same output, so go figure. Maybe its something else, predisposition, fitting, comfort, or what have you, but maybe the bike does play somewhat of a role here. 

Can La Triestina, with its smoother Wilier looks have the same effect on me? Could it be in general a responsive bike? How would it compare to other similar bikes?


----------



## sneakyracer (Dec 1, 2007)

Yeah, the Cannondale has a different geometry and stiffness in the right places and compliance in others. Its a well tuned frame. Body position can be altered in just about any frame with use of seatposts, stems and spacers but the frame geometry is what it is and has huge effect on how the bike handles.4


----------



## Guod (Jun 9, 2011)

pepo said:


> That izoard rellay loos great. Just above my budget, like orange_julius said im not going for a significant upgrade in terms of $$$. I understand its not much about the machine as it is the user, be that as it may, i took my bike to compare head to head to the CAAD10 5 over the weekend again, and i felt quicker in every move, the store pro even measured my efforts in terms of heart rate, cadence and time, and amazingly I rode the 3k loop with the CAAD about 35 sec faster with almost exactly the same output, so go figure. Maybe its something else, predisposition, fitting, comfort, or what have you, but maybe the bike does play somewhat of a role here.
> 
> Can La Triestina, with its smoother Wilier looks have the same effect on me? Could it be in general a responsive bike? How would it compare to other similar bikes?


You seem to be answering alot of your own questions here. Also, I'm a bit skeptical of the bike being responsible for shaving 35sec off of a 3km loop. To me that seems like enthusiasm and excitement rather than the bike. It's really going to come down to you pulling the trigger ultimately and you're the only one that can pick the right machine. As far as going faster more comfortably, it's going to come down to fit (you to the bike) and being fit (your ability). Just feel them out. Try not to let looks or impulsiveness cloud your decision.


----------



## pepo (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks for the good advice. After i few test rides and lots of reading it is not a question to me anymore that the straighter top tube with the longer wheelbase, combined with the steeper seat tube angle, are more comfortable to me and are a better fit to my body and apparent style of riding. Whether that is a factor for speed, we'll have to see. 

Now the question remains on Wilier La Triestina (which is impossible to test in my area): Good bike, bad bike? Recommended or not? Racy or relaxed? La Triestina vs CAAD10 5?


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

pepo said:


> That izoard rellay loos great. Just above my budget, like orange_julius said im not going for a significant upgrade in terms of $$$. I understand its not much about the machine as it is the user, be that as it may, i took my bike to compare head to head to the CAAD10 5 over the weekend again, and i felt quicker in every move, the store pro even measured my efforts in terms of heart rate, cadence and time, and amazingly I rode the 3k loop with the CAAD about 35 sec faster with almost exactly the same output, so go figure. Maybe its something else, predisposition, fitting, comfort, or what have you, but maybe the bike does play somewhat of a role here.
> 
> Can La Triestina, with its smoother Wilier looks have the same effect on me? Could it be in general a responsive bike? How would it compare to other similar bikes?


The Wilier has shorter wheelbase and steeper seat tube angle compared to the Cannondale. That usually translates to a bit harsher ride, quicker handling. 

Regarding your performance gap. I would hope that this has to do more with your fit on the Cannondale you tested, versus on your own bike. Because otherwise the greater explanation is probably that your Felt needs a significant cleanup/tuneup, fresh chain, fresh tires, wheel truing, etc. 

Was your fit on the Cannondale different than you had on your Felt? It could be that the way the fit works on the Cannondale is more suitable for you. BB height, seat tube angle, wheelbase, saddle choice, handlebar width, all have an impact beyond just reach, setback, and seat height. 

Anyway, if you are really much happier with the Cannondale then you should go for it. What exactly makes you much happier is just between you and the bike, right? ;-)


----------

